# Parts & Labour Discount at Aylesbury Audi



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All,

Just had a chat with the Aftersales Manager at Aylesbury Audi and, on production of your TTOC membership card, they will give 10% discount on parts and labour. 

They are also going to display our new flyers (which they were pretty impressed with :wink: ) and put one in every serviced TT. 

He is trying to get the Sales Manager to contact me to talk about putting Flyers in all the new ones too - although I did throw one in the Glovebox of the Demo MKII :roll: :lol: 

Would be interested to hear anyone's experience if they do use this service. They have a really good reputation locally and from further afield - always give a very personal service.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be using them  , but hope not to see them too often 

Good look getting the sales manager to talk to you. He doesnt even if your after a car :roll:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well done Paul...nice one matey


----------

